# Subwooferbau mit Mivoc AWM 124



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag alle zusammen!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich vor mir mit dem Mivoc AWM 124 einen Subwoofer zu bauen.
Da das aber mein erster Selbstbau ist, hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung worauf ich so achten muss.

Was ich aber schonmal weiß ist, dass es ein passiver Sub wird und die Maße B: 45cm; H: 100cm; T: 40cm nicht überschritten werden dürfen.
Der Sub soll für Musik genutzt werden, allerdings eher für kleine private Partys in Verbindung mit 2 Canton GLE 490. Wenn ich für mich alleine Musik höre, werde ich ihn wohl nicht nutzen. Was eignet sich da besser, BR oder geschlossen?
Die meisten Baupläne die ich gesehen habe, hatten einen eckigen BR-Kanal, der fast über die gesamte Breite des Gehäuses geht. Also kein Rohr.

Außerdem hab ich mir WinISD runtergeladen, komm aber noch nicht mit den ganzen Daten klar die man da eingeben muss.

Also wär nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte
Wenn ich noch was vergessen hab, einfach fragen.

Gruß, Steffen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Haupteinsatz-Bereich "Party" ist, musst du bedenken, dass eine geschlossene Bauweise mit Verlust beim Maximalpegel einhergeht. Mit BR lassen sich höhere Pegel erreichen, klingt dafür aber auch unpräziser und je nachdem wie sauber du gebaut hast, hast du mehr oder weniger Strömungsgeräusche.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Ok, sauber bauen sollte kein Problem sein.
Wir haben ne relativ große Werkstatt mit allem drum und drann, da mein Opa Schreinermeister ist.
Dann würde ich mal die BR Variante bevorzugen.
Ich hab jetzt auch ne WinISD datei mit den Daten des AMW 124 im Internet gefunden und mal ein bisschen was mit dem Tool experimentiert.

Wie muss ich das mit der Tuning Freq. verstehen und wie berechne ich die Maße des BR Kanals?

*Edit: *Und warum fällt die Kurve ab einem bestimmten Gehäusevolumen erst ab und steigt dann wieder? Ist das gut oder schlecht?
Hab mal n Bild im Anhang dazugelegt.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Wieso willst du da was selbst berechnen ? Für das Chassis gibts schon die ziemlich perfekten Baupläne, was verbessern kannst da als leie eh nicht, eher verschlechtern. 

http://pics.poisonnuke.de/upload/313/AWM124.png

http://pics.poisonnuke.de/upload/30/BauplanfrMultiplex2.jpg

Alles nachzulesen hier 
Der "Sub AWM 12" Thread - Poison Nukes Forum

BTW wenn du gute ergebnisse willst, dann sind nicht die Maße ausschlaggebend die du gern möchtest, sondern jenes volumen welches das Chassis brauch


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Wegen der Größe. Der Sub darf echt nicht Tiefer als 40cm sein. 35 wären mir noch lieber.
Hab vorhin nochmal was in meinem letzen Post editiert. nicht dass das jetzt untergeht.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

Und das mit dem passiven würd ich mir auch überlegen.
Den sonst brauchst du ja auch ne Aktivweiche.
Sofern dir der Sub-out fehlt gibt es ab 60-70€ Subwoofer-Amps die einen Hochpegeleingang haben und das Signal zu den Sateliten durchschleifen


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und das mit dem passiven würd ich mir auch überlegen.
> Den sonst brauchst du ja auch ne Aktivweiche.
> Sofern dir der Sub-out fehlt gibt es ab 60-70€ Subwoofer-Amps die einen Hochpegeleingang haben und das Signal zu den Sateliten durchschleifen


 Mein AVR hat 2 Sub-Outs. Also sollte gehn 
Da kann ich doch ganz normal ne Endstufe bzw n Stereoverstärker anschließen oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber der Sub-out bringt nur das Signal, keine Verstärkung.
Du brauchst also einen Amp.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Schöne Badewanne haste da, das ist natürlich schlecht, sollte so weit es geht schon nen linearen Frequenzverlauf haben bis zur unteren Grenzfrequenz auch Tuning Frequenz genannt. 

Tja wegen den abmessungen, nun rechne dir halt mal das Volumen von den Bauvorschlägen aus, und änder es, wichtig ist das du das Volumen beibehälst und auch der Port gleich bleibt, ob die Box nun bisl höher ist dafür aber nicht so tief is egal. 

Warum eigentlich diese festen Maße du willst doch nicht etwa den Woofer an nen bestimmten platz einbauen ohne vorher zu wissen ob der da auch günstig steht, stell dir mal vor du baust das ding jetz exakt so das er nur an einer stelle hinpasst, hast das ding fertig, hörst es dir an, und merkst der Sub steht total scheise 


BTW : Natürlich kannst du am Subout normal ne Endstufe oder nen StereoAmp anschliesen, lezteres aber nur zu empfehlen wenn die Eingänge auch mit einer hohen Signalstärke klarkommen, der Subout kommt ja vom Vorverstärker und da liegen statt 250-500mV oftmals gerne 1-2V an wenn du mal kräftig aufdrehst.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Ist mir schon klar 
Ich hab noch nen Stereoverstärker hier über


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Und was für einen ?


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Onkyo Integra A-8250 wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege.
100W RMS an 4 Ohm.

Ich könnte den Sub, wenn er sich an der geplanten Stelle ******** anhört auch woanders hinstellen, aber dann darf er trotzdem nicht tiefer sein


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

70W RMS, die 100W sind bei 1khz gemessen, also die Sinus Leistung  
Und naja besorg dir ne Endstufe, so wirklich passt das nicht zusammen. 

Onkyo Eingänge, Signalempfindlichkeit 150mV 50K Ohm 
Yamaha Subwoofer Out, Signalstärke 1V, 1.2K Ohm

Bis zu ner gewissen Lautstärke klappt das natürlich, aber optimal ist das eher nicht.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

OK, ok.
Was für eine Endstufe würdest du empfehlen? 

Und was würd passieren, wenn ich es mit dem Onkyo mache?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Ab ner gewissen Lautstärke, Verzerren, unsauberer Sound, Clipping, bis hin zum Tod von den Eingängen. 

Tjo wenns was externes sein soll Reckhorn a-404 haste schön viel zum rumspielen. Und scheint für das Geld nicht verkehrt zu sein. 
Wenns vieleicht noch bisl mehr Saft sein soll, Reckhorn A 1000 

Getestet hab ich sie noch nicht, aber die scheinen für ihr Geld in der Tat garnicht so verkehrt zu sein.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Woha 200€ ist aber schon wieder n guter Batzen.

Wenn ich jetzt erstmal den Onkyo nehme bis ich wieder Geld hab und nicht allzuweit aufdrehe müsste das doch eigentlich gehen oder?
Ich hör ja wie weit ich gehen kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Kannst du, wird aber so oder so nie wirklich das potential vom Woofer ausreizen, btw aufdrehen bezog sich nicht auf den Onkyo sondern auf den Yamaha !


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Heißt also, die Canton bleiben auch eher leise?
Wäre ein aktives Verstärkermodul günstiger? Z.B. Das Mivoc AM 120?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Naja du kannst den Subout ja am Yamaha nochmal leiser drehen, aber im grunde bringts dir halt ziemlich wenig, wenn der Subwoofer so leise ist das deine GLE den übertönen  Ich mein du kannst das schon mit dem Onkyo machen, aber gut klingen wirds halt nich unbedingt und es kann halt schnell passieren das du dir nen eingang am Onkyo zerdepperst. 
Haja das AM120 ist mit 130€ schon billiger, hat aber auch nur 120W.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich kann's ja erstmal versuchen und sonst ne andere Endstufe nachholen. Müsste ich dann aber erstmal wieder sparen.
Du sagst ''nur 120W''. Man sagt ja immer, dass es nicht so auf die Wattzahlen ankommt, oder ist das bei Subwoofern anders?


----------



## Caspar (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ist günstiger. Ausserdem musst du aufpassen wo das Modul seinen "Boost" hast oder ob du ihn einstellen kannst. Beim AM 120 funktionierts glaube. (Es lässt sich also auch nicht unbedingt das Modul einfach tauschen.) Das lässt sich in der Simulation auch irgendwie berücksichtigen. So intensiv habe ich mich damit aber leider auch noch nicht beschäftigt. (Kommt erst noch.) Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen Bausatz nehmen, es sei den du hast sehr viel Geduld und setzt dich intensiv damit auseinander. Wie du das Volumen des Bausatzes verteilst ist dann völlig egal, du kannst ihn höher, breiter, tiefer machen. Wichtig ist das der Port und das Volumen gleich bleien. Die Versteifung ist auch wichtig, das kannst du von dfences Vorschlag übernehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, wenn der Port z.b 30cm lang sein soll die box aber nur 33cm lang ist, dann wirds sau blöd, weil dann hast du definitiv strömungsgeräusche und der Bass kommt nicht so rüber, dann muss man wiederum einiges ändern und neu berechnen. Was ich aber eben keinem leie empfehlen würde. 

Nur ein Tipp beim Bau vom Port aus Holz, die Kanten abrunden möglichst mit nem 45° Bogen.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Ja das mit den 45° hatte ich schon irgendwo gelesen.
Danke dann schonmal für die Hilfe.
Ich werde dann den Vorgeschlagenen Bauplan ein wenig in Tiefe und Höhe verändern und meld mich dann nochmal zur Absegnung


----------



## manizzle (15. Februar 2012)

du machst jetzt BR oder? falls möglich, mach dir für die BR öffnung noch so schaumstoff propfen dazu, um einen "geschlossenen" zu haben, würde dir empfehlen das mal auszutesten, vll hörst du dann auch mit sub, wenn du nur für dich alleine hörst


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Februar 2012)

was absoluter humbug ist, entweder oder, beides mischen geht nicht. Geschlossen brauch das Chassis nen ganz anderes Volumen um gescheit zu spielen, bei Standboxen mag das noch klein bisl anders sein ( aber selbst da verschlechtert man im gewissen sinne mehr als zu verbessern ) 
Aber bei nem reinen Subwoofer kannst nicht einfach mal hergehen und das gleiche Volumen von ner BR nehmen und als geschlossen bauen, ich glaub beim AWM 124 liegen an die 15L unterschied dazwischen. Kurz gesagt wenn er den Port dicht macht, verschlimmert er den klang statt irgendwas zu verbessern
Und so schlecht sind BR konstruktionen auch wieder nicht, es kommt halt immer aufs Chassis drauf an wie präzise dann etwas wird.


----------



## Finch?? (15. Februar 2012)

Nimm einfach das  das gleiche Querschnitt zu Länge Verhältnis des BR-Kanals und das Volumen des AWM12. Wie die Kiste im Endeffekt geformt ist, spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass der BR-Kanal nicht zu klein wird, sonst gibts Ströhmungsgeräusche. Dazu das AM120 Modul und du hast nen soliden Sub.

Wenn du willst, kann ich mal in meinen Plänen nachschauen, wie genau die Maße waren.


----------



## manizzle (15. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> was absoluter humbug ist, entweder oder, beides mischen geht nicht. Geschlossen brauch das Chassis nen ganz anderes Volumen um gescheit zu spielen, bei Standboxen mag das noch klein bisl anders sein ( aber selbst da verschlechtert man im gewissen sinne mehr als zu verbessern )
> Aber bei nem reinen Subwoofer kannst nicht einfach mal hergehen und das gleiche Volumen von ner BR nehmen und als geschlossen bauen, ich glaub beim AWM 124 liegen an die 15L unterschied dazwischen. Kurz gesagt wenn er den Port dicht macht, verschlimmert er den klang statt irgendwas zu verbessern
> Und so schlecht sind BR konstruktionen auch wieder nicht, es kommt halt immer aufs Chassis drauf an wie präzise dann etwas wird.



aber wie funktioniert das dann bei dem hier?

XTZ 99 W10.16

dort kann man auch die br öffnungen wahlweise offen oder geschlossen via schaumstoff propfen haben ....


----------



## Finch?? (15. Februar 2012)

Es funktioniert schon, nur ist das Gehäuse dann so groß, dass die Abstimmung im geschlossenen Gehäuse sehr tief liegt, wodurch ein sehr früher, dafür aber langsamer, Pegelabfall eintritt. 

Die großen Firmen arbeiten natürlich mit aktiver Entzerrung und legen ihre Gehäuse darauf aus, mit beiden Varianten eine annehmbare Frequenzkurve zu erreichen. Trotzdem tritt dieser Effekt auf.


----------



## manizzle (15. Februar 2012)

ah ok, dann ist das für party zb. nicht so gut geeignet wenn da recht früh n pegelabfall eintritt! aber so für den heimischen musikgenuss doch eine echte alternative, wenn man zb. mal n filmchen kucken will oder?


----------



## Bier (15. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kann ich mal in meinen Plänen nachschauen, wie genau die Maße waren.


Ja das wär ganz nett

*@manizzle: *Wenn ich zu hause mal n Film gucke, reicht mir auch der Bass der Canton's. Ist sowieso sehr sehr selten, dass ich mal n Film vor 8 Uhr gucke und nach 8 Uhr bringt mir n Sub rein gar nichts, weil meine kleine Schwester dann schlafen soll
Das Ding wird echt nur gebraucht, um in der Garage, im Garten oder auch mal im Zimmer ein bisschen mehr Bass zu haben, da die Canton's da recht früh limitieren.


----------



## Finch?? (15. Februar 2012)

Nettovolumen: 45L (war der wirklich so klein?^^)
BR-Port: 
- Querschnitt: 322mm x  35mm
- Länge: 473mm

Gerade fürs Heimkino braucht man Tiefbass. Bei "Partymusik" muss es nicht bis tief in den Basskeller gehen. Außer bei meinen Partys, da läuft nämlich Drum & Bass und Dubstep


----------



## Bier (15. Februar 2012)

Jo danke 
N Paar Kollegen hören ganz gern mal Dubstep, aber denen reicht dafür auch ne kleine Logitech Anlage, also daran soll es nicht scheitern 

*Edit: *Woher weiß ich denn, wie viel Liter das Chassis wegnimmt? Und wie sieht das mit den Verstrebungen aus, spielen die auch ne Rolle? Die nehmen ja auch ein bisschen Volumen weg.


----------



## Finch?? (15. Februar 2012)

Nettovolumen heißt abzüglich Chassis, Verstrebungen etc. Das Gute ist, dass ein Liter mehr oder weniger rein gar nichts ausmacht, zumindest kann man es nicht hören. Deswegen reicht hierbei eine "Pi mal Daumen"-Rechnung völlig aus.


----------



## Bier (15. Februar 2012)

Ok, sagen wir ich lass die Verstrebungen aus der Rechnung und schätze das Chassis auf 2 Liter und dann sollte das passen?


----------



## Finch?? (15. Februar 2012)

Das kommt drauf an, wie stark du verstrebst. An Verstrebungen sollte nie gespart werden. Das habe ich bei meinen Subs auch erfahren müssen. Bei solch einem 30er kannst du mit ca. 1,5L rechnen. Dazu addierst du einfach die Verstrebungen.


----------



## Bier (21. Februar 2012)

Soo. Hab jetzt schonmal die ein oder andere Skizze auf dem Papier gemacht 
Aber hätte da noch ein Paar Fragen:
1. Zäht das Volumen des BR Kanals zum Gesamtvolume oder muss ich es zusätzlich zu den 45 Litern bauen? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine..
2. Die Länge des BR Kanals wird in der Mitte gemessen, richtig?
3. Welches Material eignet sich am besten und wie bau ich das ganze am besten zusammen? Nur leimen oder leimen und schrauben?


----------



## Finch?? (21. Februar 2012)

1. Nein
2. Ja
3. Bei MDF reicht leimen absolut, Schrauben machen die Sache allerdings einfacher. Bei "nicht saugendem" Material sollten auf jeden Fall Schrauben, besser noch Holzdübel benutzt werden.


----------



## sipsap (21. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> 1. Nein
> 2. Ja
> 3. Bei MDF reicht leimen absolut, Schrauben machen die Sache allerdings einfacher. Bei "nicht saugendem" Material sollten auf jeden Fall Schrauben, besser noch Holzdübel benutzt werden.



schön 1. so zu beantworten  kann man jetzt 3fach auslegen


----------



## Finch?? (21. Februar 2012)

Ja ok, die Frage könnte man auch ein wenig falsch deuten. Der BR-Kanal zählt nicht zum Nettovolumen, das du für die BR-Abstimmung benötigst.


----------



## Bier (21. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ja ok, die Frage könnte man auch ein wenig falsch deuten. Der BR-Kanal zählt nicht zum Nettovolumen, das du für die BR-Abstimmung benötigst.


 Ok danke. Das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Nettovolumen: 45L (war der wirklich so klein?^^)
> BR-Port:
> - Querschnitt: 322mm x  35mm
> - Länge: 473mm


 
Ich hab grad nochmal geguckt. 
Die Vorschläge von dfence haben so 60-70 Liter und WinISD sagt mir was von 19,4 Liter.
Was soll ich denn da jetzt nehmen


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Dann schau dir mal den Frequenzverlauf an mit dem original WinISD vorschlag  
Dann änder mal das Volumen und die Tuning Frequenz  Das bastelst du so lang bis dir der Frequenzverlauf gefällt.


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

So das sind jetzt hier 55 Liter. Alles darüber gibt Badewanne.
Nur find ich es irgendwie komisch, dass man bei -4dB nichtmal unter 40hz kommt.
Ist das normal?

*Edit: *Sorry das warn 50 Liter.
werde 55 sofort hochladen


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Bist du dir sicher das du die Chassis daten richtig eingegeben hast ? *g* Was hast du für ne Trennfrequenz eingegeben,
Nuja einiges kannst natürlich auch noch mit der FQ einstellen, aber bedenke du baust nen Subwoofer der soll doch garnicht bis 100hz spielen oder ?


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Daten von soner Liste runtergeladen. Hier: Treiberdateien fr WinISD Pro ... - Poison Nukes Forum
Ist die Trennfreqenz die Tuningfrequenz? Kannst du jetzt oben im vorherigen Post auf den Bildern sehen.
Der Sub sollte so ab 60-70 hz einsetzen.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

ja -3 bis -4db sind bei dem Chassis wohl normal unter 40hz, Mivoc selbst gibt ja bei seinen empfehlungen mit 45L BR Box ne Basskorrektur von +3 - +4db an.  Irgendwann sind jedem Chassis grenzen gesetzt und es ist eben auch "nur" ein 12" Chassis wenn du nen graden Frequenzverlauf bis auf 30hz willst, dann brauchst schon mehr Membranfläche, meistens zumindest. 

Wie hast du eigentlich den treiber da reinbekommen, mein WinISD nimmt das nich an, falsches Dateiformal 

Achja die Tunningfrequenz ist für das BR System wichtig, setz die mal bei 30hz an und schau was passiert  Damit kannst du ein wenig den Frequenzabfall kompensieren.


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Ok, aber wie bekomme ich so eine Basskorrektur hin? 
Ja das mit der Tuningfrequenz hab ich schon bemerkt, aber wie macht man das nachher beim feritgen Sub? Oder ist das ein fester Wert der TSP Daten?
Das ich mit mehr Membranfläche tiefer komm ist mir klar, ich wär auch wohl bereit noch ein bisschen zu sparen und dann den AWX 184 zu nehmen, nur hab ich ein bisschen Angst, dass er wegen der Größe zu träge ist.

Den Treiber hab ich so reinbekommen: Programme --> WinISD Pro --> Drivers
Einfach per Drag & Drop 

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber ist wie gesagt mein erster Selbstbau und da vergewisser ich mich lieber 2 mal


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Naja der AWX 184 is kein Tiefbass Monster, der kann Pegel, und Träge nunja fast alle 18" sind Träge in ner gewissen art und weise. 

Die Tunningfrequenz is nich fest, die ganz du selbst bestimmen, davon abhängig wird dann dein BR Port. 
Basskorrektur bekommst mit ner Aktiv Weiche, oder mit ner Linkwitz Schaltung z.b


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Okay danke für den Tipp mit der Tuningfrequenz
Ist das mit der Basskorrektur wichtig? Weil ich hab jetzt auch nciht wieder Lust extra ne Aktivweiche zu bezahlen 
Oder sind die nicht soo teuer?

Naja bevor ich dann irgendwas träges hab, hol ich mir lieber später bei Bedart einfach noch nen zweiten AWM 124.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Februar 2012)

naja es gibt viele Präzise 18" nur kosten diese etwas mehr als der AWX 184.  Für das geld bekommt man allerdings nichts besseres 

ich hab das ganze mal simuliert mit dem AWM in 50 Litern mit ner Portlänge von 30cm bekommst du nen schönen frequenzverlauf mit ner 30hz abstimmung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

So hab jetzt mal die gleichen Einstellungen wie du vorgenommen und bei mir kommt ein ganz anderer Verlauf
Dann sind die Daten die ich mir da runtergeladen hab wohl doch falsch..


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Februar 2012)

ich hab einen lowpass filter benutzt, sozusagen den Sub nach oben getrennt bei etwa 80Hz. Simulieren kannst du das wenn du auf den Reiter EQ/Filter klickst, dort auf add gehst und dann beim Lowpass den Cutoff bei 80Hz setzt


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Ahh ok hab ich jetzt auchmal gemacht und sieht etwa genauso aus würd ich sagen 
Nur läuft die Linie die ganze Zeit bei ca. -4,5dB. Ist das denn okay?


----------



## Finch?? (22. Februar 2012)

Wieso willst du jetzt auf einmal selbst simulieren? Ich habe dir doch die Daten vom "perfekten" Gehäuse für den AWM124 + AM120 gegeben. Diese Daten wurden nicht durch plumpes Simulieren, sondern durch exakte Messungen bestimmt. Besser bekommst du das selbst nicht hin. Nur wenn du einen anderen Verstärker nehmen willst, musst du selbst Hand anlegen, da das Gehäuse auf die Bassanhebung des AM120 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Ich war halt nur ein  wenig verwundert, da die anderen Baupläne ein größeres Volumen haben. Wegen dem AM 120 bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Die Leistung erscheint mir irgendwie so gering und die Endstufe soll ja nicht am Limit laufen. Das Chassis verträgt da ja noch einiges mehr


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Februar 2012)

Das AM 120 läuft nicht am Limit nur weil dein Chassis evt. mehr verträgt.
Es läuft halt wie es läuft.
Hörst du leise liefert es wenig Leistung, hörst du laut liefert es viel.
Und bis dem Modul die Puste ausgeht sind dir schon die Trommelfelle geplatzt.


----------



## Finch?? (23. Februar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich war halt nur ein  wenig verwundert, da die anderen Baupläne ein größeres Volumen haben. Wegen dem AM 120 bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Die Leistung erscheint mir irgendwie so gering und die Endstufe soll ja nicht am Limit laufen. Das Chassis verträgt da ja noch einiges mehr



Um einen linearen Frequenzverlauf zu erreichen, braucht man mehr Volumen, als der AWM12 hat. Der leichte Abfall (nicht Müll) ist gewollt, er wird durch die Entzerrung des AM120 nämlich perfekt kompensiert. Es kommt drauf an was du willst. 120 Watt bei knapp 90db Kennschalldruck reichen absolut, wenn du höheren Tiefgang bei gleichem Pegel wie der deiner Lautsprecher haben möchtest. Aber auch wenn du mehr Pegel willst, selbst das Doppelte an Leistung bringt dir gerade einmal 3db mehr. 

Ob sich das lohnt?



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und bis dem Modul die Puste ausgeht sind dir schon die Trommelfelle geplatzt.



Dafür muss schon was andres her, ein Pegelmonster ist der kleine sicher nicht.


----------



## Bier (23. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das AM 120 läuft nicht am Limit nur weil dein Chassis evt. mehr verträgt.


 Schon klar. Ich hatte halt nur die Befürchtung, dass ich das Ding am Ende voll aufgedreht hab.
Aber viel Lauter als die beiden Lautsprecher soll der Sub auch gar nicht sein. Ich will zumindest nicht, dass der Bass alles andere übertönt 
Und wenn ihr sagt das AM 120 reicht, dann glaub ich euch das mal und werd es einfach nehmen.
Dann hab ich wenigstens diese Bassentzerrung


----------

